# ABU Cardinal 60



## Kizzo40 (7. April 2021)

Hab von mein Vater, nach dessen Tod, diese Combo vererbt bekommen, mich würde das Alter und ein eventueller Wert interessieren. Auch ob jemand weiß was das für eine Rute ist. Soweit i h weiß ist es die erste Rute meines Vaters gewesen, müsste so Anfang 70er sein. Muss damit noch einen guten Fisch fangen, da es mein Vater nie geschafft hat. Für eure Antworten schon mal im voraus vielen Dannk.
Chris


----------



## eiszeit (7. April 2021)

Oh, das mit der Rute ist schwierig wenn nichts drauf steht.

Die ABU Cardinal 60 Mod. A kam mit ihren Schwestern der ABU 40 Mod. A und 70 Mod. A im Jahr *1979 *auf dem Markt.
Die sieht noch gut aus, man müsste sie mal reinigen. Wegen dem Wert müsstest mal goggeln, ich denke aber nicht unter 20€.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2021)

Kizzo40  Wenn du die Rolle reinigen solltest, gehe bitte nicht mit scharfen Reiniger dabei. Besonders empfindlich ist die Beschriftung in Weiss oben auf der Spule.


----------



## Kizzo40 (7. April 2021)

Danke euch beiden, vielleicht probiere ichs mal mit WD 40 was denkt ihr?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. April 2021)

Ich würde ganz normales Wasser, etwas Spuelmittel und eine weiche alte Zahnbürste empfehlen. Da du noch Schnur drauf hast kein WD40, ansonsten hast du evtl. Schlieren auf dem Wasser beim nächsten auswerfen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. April 2021)

Yep, Schwamm warmes Wasser und Seife oder Spülmittel, dann passt es. Die Schnur würde ich abnehmen, dürfte
sowieso nicht mehr gut sein. Dann auch gleich die Spule prüfen ob diese in Ordnung ist.
Du kannst noch den Seitendeckel abnehmen und ein paar Tropfen Öl auf die Achse und
etwas Fett auf das Antriebsrad/Ritzel geben.


----------

